# Salary comparison / cost of living



## mac_mac74

Im looking for a salary comparison site which will give an indication of earning R1 in South African for instance equates to Euro in Germany or even better a cost of living scale for Germany, specifically the Baden-Württemberg area.

Thanks in advance


----------



## James3214

It's only in German though so you probably now understand the need to learn German asap!
Brutto Netto Gehaltsrechner 2011/2010 Nettolohnrechner Einkommensrechner Nettolohn berechnen


----------



## mac_mac74

Thanks James, very informative and works well with Google translate addon.





James3214 said:


> It's only in German though so you probably now understand the need to learn German asap!
> Brutto Netto Gehaltsrechner 2011/2010 Nettolohnrechner Einkommensrechner Nettolohn berechnen


----------

